
Ask HN: Startup ideas for introverts - bitrush1
i dont get any ideas nor do i have any problems to solve. Dont quote paul grahm here.
======
Hamatti
I used to have that same problem (of not having ideas) for most of my life.
Now, I have more ideas than I can ever implement.

I would take a step back from startup ideas and read a book Become An Idea
Machine[0]. I read it few years ago and in the beginning, it felt really
stupid. Even after finishing it, I felt that it didn't really provide value.
But over time, the process of forcing yourself to come up with ideas cumulates
and suddenly you find yourself coming up with three ideas before breakfast.

[0]: [https://www.amazon.com/Become-Idea-Machine-Because-
Currency-...](https://www.amazon.com/Become-Idea-Machine-Because-Currency-
ebook/dp/B00S1PRTL4/)

------
Toast_
Building aggregators/affiliate marketing can be ran as a one man show, and can
easily be automated, with minimal investment.

------
oblib
There are an abundance of problems to solve and most all of them are not mine.

~~~
bitrush1
for starters can you suggest some

~~~
red5tar
That all depends on what you're good at. What kind of skills do you have, can
you use those skills to help others or destroy them. Ideas need to be
original, thats what makes them so great and makes them thrive.

